# access datenbank zum dokumentieren



## siegpes (8. September 2005)

hallo leute!

möchte mir gerne ein programm machen, dass zum dokumentieren dienen soll! weiß nicht recht wie ich anfangen soll! will es in access 2000 machen!

vorhaben:

bekomme eine ID fortlaufend
habe danach ein paar felder die ich ausfülle und anschließend soll es abgespeichert werden.für die doku brauche ich ca 10 seiten die immer den selben ablauf haben! es soll bei den 10 seiten immer die ID die ich zugewiesen bekommen habe verwendet werden! 
bei der nächsten dokumentation soll die nächste ID dastehen und habe wieder so ca. 10 seiten! irgendwie müsste das ja so funktionieren dass ich die seiten die ich ausgefüllt habe als tabelle abspeichere! die einen name mit der fortlaufenden ID hat zb. test_34

kann mir da irgenwer bitte behilflich sein! das wichtigste wäre mal dass ich in einem formular einen butten habe und wenn der gedrückt wird dann soll es eine tabelle mit den namen und der fortlaufenden ID erstellen!

danke

lg sieges


----------



## RavelinePower (8. September 2005)

Hallo

Also ganz kappiere ich das nicht :-(

Die ID kann man in Tabellen auf  AUTOWERT einstellen und einen Primärschlüssel vergeben. Dann macht das Access ganz alleine fortlaufende Zahlen.Beginnend mit 1 bis ? 

Ich denke du solltest min. 2 Tabellen anlegen eine mit den Hauptdaten und ID_WERT und die andere die 10 Seiten doku die mit der 1 ersten Tabelle eine verbindung hat.

Haste denn schon ne kleine DB  wenn ja schick sie doch mal mit.

Ach wie ich etwas vernehmen konnte ist dein vorhaben je ID (ZAHL) eine neue Tabelle 
Was willst du mit 10´000 ID´s und dann 10´000 Tabellen ?

1 Tabelle mit Hauptdaten diese in verbindung mit Tabelle 2 (...... rest daten)

MfG Sascha


----------

